# Enjoy...



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi All,

Here is some footage for your viewing pleasure!

CLICK HERE - low res
CLICK HERE - high res

Enjoy,
Travis


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Jeez !!! :shock: 

Good stuff !!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks dang good.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Now that was fun to watch. Thanks!
R


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks, glad you all enjoyed it!


----------



## NovaNation (Oct 17, 2007)

Killer.
Thanks for putting them up for view. Will be sure to get a copy when it comes out.
NN


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Travis.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice promo, can't wait to get my copy. 8)


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Sweet vid! What is it called when geese are fluttering down to land and they rock back and forth radically from one side to the other in flight? Is it characteristic of one species or what?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Sweet vid! What is it called when geese are fluttering down to land and they rock back and forth radically from one side to the other in flight? Is it characteristic of one species or what?


It call wiffling. just befor they had is called back peddling. but when they swing from side to side or all most all way around it called wiffling. petty awsoem to see in person.All waterfowl do it.


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

Looks good travis.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Sweet vid! What is it called when geese are fluttering down to land and they rock back and forth radically from one side to the other in flight? Is it characteristic of one species or what?


Mapleleafing.....! 8)


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

That was really cool! Someday I would love to go on a good goose shoot!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Lookin' good boys! Keep it up.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Man, you guys make me so jealous. :mrgreen: 

Too frikin awesome Travis. I wish I could go play with you guys.

You seem to have an odd talent for picking the perfect music to go with your videos too. Wouldn't have thought that song had anything to do with hunting, but it fit so perfectly with the montage I can't hardly stand it. I have enjoyed the music on the others as well, you make it fit with what you are putting together. 

IS it you putting them together? If not congratulate the person who does. :wink: 

I especially love the goose right there at the end who seems to be about 4 feet from the camera and suddenly realizes what he is looking at. :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> Man, you guys make me so jealous. :mrgreen:
> 
> Too frikin awesome Travis. I wish I could go play with you guys.
> 
> ...


Travis does all of it the editing and putting it together. I agree he put some good music to the vedios.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Artoxx, thank you for the kind words!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

It's no secret I'm not a fan of Team Bullock (or any other team), but there is some really good video in that promo. I think that is one of the best Promos I've ever seen. It's not just birds getting shot, I love the dog work and the geese in the decoys. I'm sure a lot of work went into that 5 minutes, nicely done.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

toasty said:


> It's no secret I'm not a fan of Team Bullock (or any other team), but there is some really good video in that promo. I think that is one of the best Promos I've ever seen. It's not just birds getting shot, I love the dog work and the geese in the decoys. I'm sure a lot of work went into that 5 minutes, nicely done.


Thanks toasty, once you get to know us we might not be that bad of guys!


----------

